# Long time



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

:smthumbup: It has been a very long time since I was here and I found you all again and believe it or not I still remember my password so I am good I might however want to change my name so if someone can tell me how to go about doing it ... I will change my name and then I will be back to share what has happened to me since I was here last ... 2009 that was a long time ago so I shall see you all soon !!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Send Chris H a PM and request a name change. Glad to have you back.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you August ... I did so I do hope that he will find it and change it for me !!


----------

